# pleco problem...



## mermaid (Jul 22, 2005)

My friend has a 3-4 inch pleco and it appears to have very stringy white feces that are sometimes 3-4 inches long, it also appears to use the bathroom every 5 to ten minutes... is this normal? or should we be worried

if this is normal, then what is the reasoning for his poo being white???

thank yall sooo much!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

White feces sometimes means he is sick but i have know clue of a disease or internal infection


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Why would you think a pleco couldn't get worms?

It could be worms but I doubt it. It could be a result of his diet. It could also be an internal bacterial infection. I would lean towards the latter 2.


----------



## mermaid (Jul 22, 2005)

ok... so what steps can she take to make him better? is there some type of medicine she can buy, what do you suggest she feed him to help him get back to normal?? any tips are welcome


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

It's common for imported plecos to have worms. I'm not sure what your's has, but I'd start by feeding it peas. Peel the skin off, and drop it near the pleco. If it's a dietary problem, the peas should help. It won't help for worms. Maybe someone else can recommend something for that. Raising the temp to high 80s might help as well.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha i LOVE your signature fishnut2 :-D


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Fishfreaks,
That is actually the banner for my web site. I can't figure out how to make it clickable. Baby_Baby...I see your banner will take us to your site. Can you help?


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

to make it clickable just change those brackets to the normal ones and voila.

{url=http://www.fishnut2.com}{img}http://fishnut2.com/images/albums/userpics/fishnut2.jpg{/img}{/url}


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Blor,
I'll try it right now!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

That didn't work, but thanks for trying!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow,
It worked!!! I misread your post and tried to C+P. Works great! Thanks


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

it worked for me fishnut2, i know i already told you this, but your dog is the cutest ever. He/she just lets you dress him up as a bunny haha! :-D


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

it works...it takes me to the site when I click it.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Fishnut: are you willing to part with some of those cories in your avatar? I saw some pics in another thread. What's the scientific name again?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

fishnut, your dog is great. If I did that to mine she'd be hiding in a corner somewhere.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

euRasian32,
The scientific name of that fish is Scleromystax Barbatus. I don't have any fry now, but they spawn all the time. The common name is Barbatus.


----------



## tahuampa (Jun 26, 2005)

*mermaid*

I would move the pleco to a hospital tank.
You may try with metronidazol (1 tablet of 500 mg per 10 gallon) for 3 days; or you may also try with backtopur direct (Sera).
Then, you should be carefull with diet


----------

